# flexible moulding



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

In search of flexible moulding...Anybody know of any stores that sell it in stock. Home Depot and Lowes don't...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Check here. You might find flexible moulding at a good local lumberyard.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Few places stock it except maybe the lumberyards that special order it, and even then it's usually something somebody never came to pick up. Be ready to open your wallet, the stuff is insanely expensive. Are you sure it's not something you can steam bend yourself? Or do you need a lot of it?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

no I really only need about 18 inches of it. What would it take to steam it?


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3569&highlight=steam+bending


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could try soaking a sample.


----------



## Fyrzowt (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a 3' piece of 1x6 base that I needed to form to match a curved stair. I tossed it in my spa overnight as an experiment and it worked great. I didn't have a good way to steam it and figured "why not".


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know if this matters but the pieces weere using are pre-primed as well...


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

we get the rubber stuff from local yard 84 Lumber,,,ive found that commercial rubber base glue and applicator works best with minimal nails,the nails dimple the rubber and its imposible to hide once painted

also heat gun on site works for making it plyable


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

I buy my flexible moldings for around $3.50 Lf. to $4.00 Lf. just watch your angle when matching the two types of moldings together. Make sure you divide the angle on both sides, don't want to waste such expensive molding. The supply houses I use are Manning building supply, or Builders First. Good luck.


----------



## Benny (Nov 29, 2008)

Two options go to www.trimster.com where they have huge selection on line about 9 to 10 bucks a foot its a rubber/plastic composite material and if your painting its a good idea. Or the other option is to make a profile template of mdf soak the wood in warm water for a couple of hours and clamp it in the template for 3 to 4 days.


----------

